# The Radeon RX 5700 & XT owners club.



## Decryptor009 (May 9, 2020)

This club does not exist, where both AMD's high end GPU's sit within the same club which they should!

How is your card treating you? Are you having issues like some of the internet have claimed to have?
Share your expertise and knowledge on how to apply fixes and share general wisdom.


Well i own the Gigabyte Aorus 5700-XT.

The cooling on this card is very substantial, but i bought a cheap chassis which is made by CIT, regardless with some brains i managed to optimize airflow, i still do think i should change my case, i have been thinking of buying an old style chassis such as a Coolermaster HAF with epic airflow, the RGB stuff does not make me feel any better, i prefer functional hardware and i miss having drive bays. This case is rather restrictive but the card does perform very well with it.








Driver wise i have not had any problems, the issues i had was getting my 2600x stable, all was good once i got that stable.


----------

